# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  [Site] How about making a real logo for MMOwned?

## Andrige

It struck me that really, there's no clean logo for the site, with the exception for the header which is in my opinion, perhaps a bit general (Illidan isn't unique). Wouldn't it be fun/good if there was something to display like Curse.com has (MMORPG News, Downloads, Videos, Screenshots, and Forums | Curse) with a clean fire-logo to associate with?

Just a thought, despite this is the headquarter for botting/exploiting and all that, I think it's still a great community and it helped me with my machinima (private server, wouldn't be able to do certain things without that), and my own Feral skins. Even though there's some black spots in the model editing sections, there's many people trying to customize WoW to something better.

What do you think? Doesn't MMOwned need a logo?

gothian

*Qlimax*


Andrige


*Flying Piggy* (ultimate logo)

----------


## Saedusii

Yes, I agree with you. I am thinking some sort of chip. As in a data chip, because of the fact that this is more of a technical site then most other WoW sites, something really green and high-tech. You know what I am talking about?

----------


## Kyiz

> Yes, I agree with you. I am thinking some sort of chip. As in a data chip, because of the fact that this is more of a technical site then most other WoW sites, something really green and high-tech. You know what I am talking about?


yes, cause Matt will take someones opinion who has been here for not even 1 month.

----------


## Saedusii

It is still an opinion, just because I just joined does not mean I am dumb.

----------


## Mr Barbeque

well i mean, we got the white n blue M thingie and illidan aswell. imo thats enough. 

and btw Kryuki, flaming ppl just cause you have been around for another month is just stupid..

and flaming me aswell is as stupid aswell.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Yes because he will take someones opinion who has been here for 2 months...stop being mean. Its just a suggestion that Setthe made as to what it could be.

----------


## HolyBeast

> yes, cause Matt will take someones opinion who has been here for not even 1 month.


This cracks me up, i joined today but i still find it funny that he talks crap about a new member yet he joined the month before

----------


## L'Lawliet

my oponion is instead of illidan i would put arthas fighting him or just arthas for the new WOTLK

----------


## The Mars Volta

I'd rather focus on removing these gay annoying ads for everybody and work on faster page loading bandwith

----------


## L'Lawliet

the ads pay for the site you dedede

----------


## Relz

I agree. I'd help out, but making my avatar was enough logo creating for me for the next couple of months. :P

----------


## Equ1N0X

maybe if every member of mmowned was a donator then mmowned would have no ads and we would be faster and matt+kurios would be Rich.

well they wouldnt spend for themselves.

or would they?

----------


## kelat

Well instead of suggesting we need a new one, how about people try and make one? A lot of time was put into making logos, and the current one was submitted by a member (Leoj I believe). So hop to it! I'm sure that the Admins are happy with the current logo, but show them some examples and they would look at them.

----------


## Andrige

I can try and make something for fun, although when I say "logo", I think not of Illidan with fire in his eyes and green glow reflecting from his back where he holds his Twinblades of Azzinoth... 

Just something like I linked before, Curse-ish and just more stylish than advanced. Can always give this a try, I'll link something when/if I have something to show  :Smile: 
Suggest someone could do the same, could be fun.

(And no chip for logo, damn that's lame, more suited for a "PC-health" forum where they steal your creditcard)

----------


## ChanTicO

nothing wrong w/ what is there now imo. . but i'll come up w/ something for fun.

----------


## Hallowsend

I dont agree at all.... Its to much work and I personally like this. Lots of people give suggestions without knowing what to do.. and sorry but I doubt this will be coming in anytime soon. I know >< I have like 3 suggestions, all failures, lol, its a good idea though.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

i like the current logo, yea it could do with impoving but what couldnt? i like what matt has done

----------


## m0rbidang3l

i think a contest would be a good idea. maybe the winner gets donator status for like 6 months or something.

----------


## ReidE96

Or they could have the feeling of satisfaction that they made MMOwned a better place? They'd probably get rep from those who liked their entry anyway.

----------


## Phase228

I was thinking about this the other day...ill see if i can whip out a few logos for mmowned or something

----------


## Andrige

Here's what I did yesterday during the night. Colourscheme doesn't fit exactly
what MMOwned have, but then again I can just edit it to something more suitable.

MMOwned helmet (with two "M" to represent MMO somewhat).






> I dont agree at all.... Its to much work and I personally like this. Lots of people give suggestions without knowing what to do.. and sorry but I doubt this will be coming in anytime soon. I know >< I have like 3 suggestions, all failures, lol, its a good idea though.


Gonna try anyway, it's just a logo. And one simple logo at the top of a homepage is barely any work, especially if people create the logos for Matt to choose from.

----------


## Succy

I like the MMOwned Helmet! It looks really cool! Good Job... But I still like the one we use right now

----------


## Dark_Angel

Ill see what I can do for a logo =D

----------


## Acespades

> I'd rather focus on removing these gay annoying ads for everybody and work on faster page loading bandwith



Matt makes a ton of money just from the ads. Taking these down would be taking the site down or loosing mega bandwith. Both can't happen.

Donate and they will be gone.

----------


## Massimiliano

So if curse "alike" is this any good? 5min photoshop job, and i guess it would be easier to do in 3DMax or something...



and btw if u like the img add my messenger for a sig (for rep ofc - sorry i need it  :Frown:  )

----------


## Flying Piggy

I think its quite obvious that I am the winner:



Beat that graphics experts!!!

----------


## Phase228

> I think its quite obvious that I am the winner:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that graphics experts!!!


dam you piggy....guys where screwed lets give up now.... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Andrige

> I think its quite obvious that I am the winner:
> 
> 
> 
> Beat that graphics experts!!!


I'd pay to see that as logo for MMOwned.

----------


## Juganut

i think that would be a good idea...

----------


## hugh_murrell

Yea I like that idea. I don't mind what is here at the moment but It would be nice to have a MMOWNED specific logo for the site  :Smile:

----------


## Debt

I think Arthas/Nerzhul's Helm could easily be photoshopped into an M, someone might wanna make use of that idea :P

----------


## Gothian



----------


## Zokmag

NICE!! That's even better then FP's mmowned logo!

----------


## Lemonsarenotfun

I'ma give this a shot too.

PS : Guys, if you do a logo do not add effects etc. unless you've retained the original PSD (If it's a 2D Logo) as having bevels and the likes stops the ability for adaptment in the future.  :Smile:

----------


## Marlo

> I'd rather focus on removing these gay annoying ads for everybody and work on faster page loading bandwith


Donate = no Ads
And yeh i think a logo would be pretty cool  :Smile:

----------


## Acespades

Maybe a logo for the Forum Portal (Found At: MMOwned.com)
But the Header  Is completly sexy.

----------


## shadowfox47

my vote for "Flying Piggy"

----------

